# Fat 3 month old doe



## hcppam (May 31, 2012)

So got my two ND does last month, one 2 month old, one yearling. Both girls were healthy weight, but since I've had them the baby has put on weight she is a little butter ball, I feed a half a flake of alfalfa a day for the both of them, and 2 cups of pellets in a 60/40 split between them and they get to forage mostly leaves and bark, butter ball is happy, lively, my yearling, that I wish would put on a little weight is the same...is this just baby fat and not to worry, She is not what I would call obese but she is plump, I can't see what I could be doing wrong?


----------



## terri9630 (May 31, 2012)

Never mind. Somehow I got here from the rabbit section.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 31, 2012)

Sometimes mine look really round when they get a little more hay than usual. Try cutting back on the hay for a day to see if it's just a hay belly. Could also be worms has she been wormed recently?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 31, 2012)

*I have one doe who only eats hay and a TINY bit of grain, (unlike the other girls who eat a TON), and she stays fat no matter what I do or try. I chalked it up to genetics. *


----------



## hcppam (May 31, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Sometimes mine look really round when they get a little more hay than usual. Try cutting back on the hay for a day to see if it's just a hay belly. Could also be worms has she been wormed recently?


hate to cut back the hay because of my one year old .   she has never been wormed, the breeder said because of our arid climate  goats don't suffer form worms a much as other parts of the country, she worms maybe once a year so I planed to to give them herbal wormer next moth just  in case?


----------



## hcppam (May 31, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *I have one doe who only eats hay and a TINY bit of grain, (unlike the other girls who eat a TON), and she stays fat no matter what I do or try. I chalked it up to genetics. *


thanks, I hear about over eaters disease and I sure don't want that. she may just end up being the happy fat kid


----------



## hcppam (May 31, 2012)

Just thought about it that's her in the avatar before I brought her home...has food in her mouth then LOL


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 1, 2012)

ND are known for being good converters, I would consider grass hay and just a handful of alfalfa hay, and maybe a little less grain.  She is eating a lot of rich food. Does she also have pasture/browse?


----------



## marliah (Jun 1, 2012)

My little doe is a chubby one too, maybe it's an nd thing?


----------



## hcppam (Jun 1, 2012)

no grain just alf/bermuda pellets. no real pasture some weeds and  olk, pine and iron wood trees they love that.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 1, 2012)

My ND's seem to get giant hay bellies pretty easily, even when they've just had browse recently. Is she fat, like can you feel a lot of padding around her ribs, or does she just have a big round belly?


----------

